# play a .dv4 file on mac os x 10.6?



## natsue (Oct 11, 2011)

i can't find any players to play a .dv4 file from a surveillance camera, any suggestions? the CD has a player on it but it doesn't load on my computer so i think it's just for windows.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 11, 2011)

Will VLC play those dv4 files?


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 11, 2011)

From FileInfo.com:



			
				FileInfo.com said:
			
		

> Recorded video file created by Bosch Security Systems closed-circuit television (CCTV) systems; stores video in a proprietary format; used for archiving and reviewing surveillance videos.
> 
> DV4 files can only be played back using the Archive Player supplied with Bosch Security Systems CCTV purchases. When transferring DV4 video files to external media, you should also copy the Archive Player application with the video so that you can play it from the external device.


The site lists two applications that will open .dv4 files--Bosch Security Systems *Archive Player* and Microsoft *Windows Media Player* with Xvid codec. If this is the case, then perhaps a QuickTime *Xvid* codec or the *Perian* codec suite may allow the video to be opened in the *QuickTime Player*. If this is the case, then it would directly contradict the second paragraph quoted above.


----------

